# FIXED: keine Maus und Keyboard nach Kernelupdate

## Erdie

Nach Update von 4.9.76-r1 auf 4.14.83 bekomme ich die input devices nicht mehr zum laufen. Ich habe, nachdem /usr/src/linux auf den neuen kernel zeigt, x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev neu emerged. Der neue Kernel enthält:

```

kellerkind /usr/src/linux # cat .config | grep DEVTMPFS

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

kellerkind /usr/src/linux # cat .config | grep EVDEV

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

kellerkind /usr/src/linux # cat .config | grep SIGNALFD

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

kellerkind /usr/src/linux #1

```

Im Wesentlichen habe ich oldconfig gemacht und die meisten Defaults übernommen, ausgenommen Treiber, die ich bestimmt nicht brauche. Jetzt brauche ich einen Rat, was wohl noch fehlt um die Tastatur und Maus zum Leben zu erwecken.

Ist es vielleicht notwendig xorg-server auch nochmal zu emergen?

Danke und frohe Weihnachten nachträglich

Erdie

----------

## mike155

Hast Du alle auf dieser Seite genannten Schritte ausgeführt?

Hast Du schon auf libinput gewechselt? Oder verwendest Du noch das ältere evdev?

----------

## Erdie

Ich verwende das ältere evdev. Ich habe keine Migration auf libinput bisher gemacht. Ist das jetzt notwendig?

In der make.conf steht

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

libinput list-devices liefert allerdings trotzdem:

```

Device:           Power Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event1

Group:            1

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Power Button

Kernel:           /dev/input/event0

Group:            2

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3

Kernel:           /dev/input/event15

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7

Kernel:           /dev/input/event16

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8

Kernel:           /dev/input/event17

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           UVC Camera (046d:080f)

Kernel:           /dev/input/event14

Group:            4

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           C-Media Electronics Inc. USB Audio Device

Kernel:           /dev/input/event3

Group:            5

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Logitech USB Keyboard

Kernel:           /dev/input/event4

Group:            6

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Logitech USB Keyboard

Kernel:           /dev/input/event5

Group:            6

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     keyboard 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

Kernel:           /dev/input/event2

Group:            7

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     pointer 

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      disabled

Nat.scrolling:    disabled

Middle emulation: disabled

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   button

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Rear Mic

Kernel:           /dev/input/event7

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Line

Kernel:           /dev/input/event8

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Line Out Front

Kernel:           /dev/input/event9

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround

Kernel:           /dev/input/event10

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE

Kernel:           /dev/input/event11

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Line Out Side

Kernel:           /dev/input/event12

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Front Headphone

Kernel:           /dev/input/event13

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

Device:           HDA ATI SB Front Mic

Kernel:           /dev/input/event6

Group:            3

Seat:             seat0, default

Capabilities:     

Tap-to-click:     n/a

Tap-and-drag:     n/a

Tap drag lock:    n/a

Left-handed:      n/a

Nat.scrolling:    n/a

Middle emulation: n/a

Calibration:      n/a

Scroll methods:   none

Click methods:    none

Disable-w-typing: n/a

Accel profiles:   n/a

Rotation:         n/a

```

portageq envvar INPUT_DEVICES liefert

```

evdev

```

----------

## firefly

laut der libinput ausgabe werden die input geräte erkannt.

Dann kann es nur problem beim zugriff auf die gräte von x-server geben. Stehen fehlermeldungen im log von Xorg?

----------

## Erdie

Habe eine neue xorg.log datei erzeugt und mittels Laptop ssh gesichert:

```

[     5.237] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-3195.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[     5.238] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     5.238] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[     5.238] Current Operating System: Linux kellerkind 4.14.83-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 30 17:26:52 CET 2018 x86_64

[     5.238] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[     5.238] Build Date: 12 November 2018  08:19:37AM

[     5.238]  

[     5.238] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[     5.238]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     5.238] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     5.238] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 31 16:54:11 2018

[     5.243] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[     5.243] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.243] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.245] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[     5.245] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[     5.245] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     5.245] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[     5.245] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     5.245] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[     5.245] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[     5.245] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[     5.245] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     5.245] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     5.245] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     5.245] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[     5.248] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[     5.248] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     5.248]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.248]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     5.248] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[     5.248] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     5.248] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[     5.248] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[     5.248] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[     5.248] (II) Loader magic: 0x55ca4ee6dc40

[     5.248] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     5.248]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     5.248]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[     5.248]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[     5.248]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[     5.248] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.251] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:0fc6:1043:848a rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[     5.251] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[     5.251] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.251] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.251] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[     5.251] (II) Module "dri" already built-in

[     5.251] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     5.256] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     5.275] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.275]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.275]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[     5.275] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[     5.275] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[     5.275] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[     5.275] (II) Module "record" already built-in

[     5.275] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[     5.275] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[     5.275] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     5.276] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[     5.281] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     5.281]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.281]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.283] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  415.18  Thu Nov 15 21:40:36 CST 2018

[     5.283] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[     5.283] (++) using VT number 7

[     5.287] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     5.287] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     5.287] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     5.288] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.288]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.288]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     5.288] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[     5.288] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[     5.288] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[     5.289] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.289]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.289]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     5.289] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     5.289] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     5.289] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     5.290] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     5.291] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[     5.291] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     5.291] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     5.291] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[     5.291] (II) Loading sub module "glxserver_nvidia"

[     5.291] (II) LoadModule: "glxserver_nvidia"

[     5.291] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglxserver_nvidia.so

[     5.341] (II) Module glxserver_nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     5.341]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.341]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     5.341] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  415.18  Thu Nov 15 21:39:03 CST 2018

[     5.595] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0

[     5.595] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[     5.595] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0 (boot)

[     5.595] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[     5.597] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 650 (GK107) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[     5.597] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[     5.597] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.07.35.00.1d

[     5.597] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[     5.598] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected

[     5.598] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     5.598] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Ancor Communications Inc ASUS PB277 (DFP-0): connected

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Ancor Communications Inc ASUS PB277 (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Ancor Communications Inc ASUS PB277 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     5.609] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[     5.613] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[     5.613] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[     5.613] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[     5.613] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[     5.613] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[     5.613] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[     5.613] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1440

[     5.617] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (108, 107); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[     5.617] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[     5.618] (II) NVIDIA: Using 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[     5.618] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[     5.620] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[     5.638] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[     5.682] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[     5.682] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[     5.682] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     5.683] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[     5.685] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     5.685] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.685] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.685] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     5.685] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     5.685] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension Present

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[     5.686] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.

[     5.686] (II) GLX: Another vendor is already registered for screen 0

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension NV-GLX

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension NV-CONTROL

[     5.686] (II) Initializing extension XINERAMA

[     5.751] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     5.751] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.751] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     5.751] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.751] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     5.751] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     5.754] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.754]    compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 2.10.6

[     5.754]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.754]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[     5.754] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.754] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.754] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[     5.754] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.754] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.754] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.754] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[     5.754] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     5.754] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.754] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[     5.754] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[     5.754] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[     5.774] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[     5.774] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.774] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[     5.774] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.774] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.774] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.774] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[     5.774] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.774] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.774] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.774] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[     5.774] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     5.774] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.774] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[     5.774] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[     5.774] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[     5.775] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event10)

[     5.775] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.775] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3'

[     5.775] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3: always reports core events

[     5.775] (**) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[     5.775] (--) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.775] (WW) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3: Don't know how to use device

[     5.790] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3"

[     5.790] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.790] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event11)

[     5.790] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.790] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7'

[     5.790] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7: always reports core events

[     5.790] (**) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[     5.790] (--) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.790] (WW) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7: Don't know how to use device

[     5.806] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7"

[     5.806] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.806] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event12)

[     5.806] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.806] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8'

[     5.806] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8: always reports core events

[     5.806] (**) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

[     5.806] (--) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.806] (WW) evdev: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8: Don't know how to use device

[     5.822] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8"

[     5.822] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.822] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Mic (/dev/input/event2)

[     5.822] (**) HDA ATI SB Front Mic: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.822] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Front Mic'

[     5.822] (**) HDA ATI SB Front Mic: always reports core events

[     5.822] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Front Mic: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[     5.822] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Front Mic: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.822] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Front Mic: Don't know how to use device

[     5.838] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Front Mic"

[     5.838] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.838] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Rear Mic (/dev/input/event3)

[     5.838] (**) HDA ATI SB Rear Mic: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.838] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Rear Mic'

[     5.838] (**) HDA ATI SB Rear Mic: always reports core events

[     5.838] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Rear Mic: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[     5.838] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Rear Mic: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.838] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Rear Mic: Don't know how to use device

[     5.854] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Rear Mic"

[     5.854] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.854] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line (/dev/input/event4)

[     5.854] (**) HDA ATI SB Line: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.854] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Line'

[     5.854] (**) HDA ATI SB Line: always reports core events

[     5.854] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[     5.854] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.854] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line: Don't know how to use device

[     5.870] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Line"

[     5.870] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.870] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Front (/dev/input/event5)

[     5.870] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out Front: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.870] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Line Out Front'

[     5.870] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out Front: always reports core events

[     5.870] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Front: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[     5.870] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Front: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.870] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Front: Don't know how to use device

[     5.886] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Line Out Front"

[     5.886] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.886] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event6)

[     5.886] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.886] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround'

[     5.886] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround: always reports core events

[     5.886] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[     5.886] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.886] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround: Don't know how to use device

[     5.902] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround"

[     5.902] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.902] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event7)

[     5.902] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.902] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE'

[     5.902] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE: always reports core events

[     5.902] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[     5.902] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.902] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE: Don't know how to use device

[     5.918] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE"

[     5.918] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.918] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Side (/dev/input/event8)

[     5.918] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out Side: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.918] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Line Out Side'

[     5.918] (**) HDA ATI SB Line Out Side: always reports core events

[     5.918] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Side: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[     5.918] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Side: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.918] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Line Out Side: Don't know how to use device

[     5.934] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Line Out Side"

[     5.934] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[     5.934] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Headphone (/dev/input/event9)

[     5.934] (**) HDA ATI SB Front Headphone: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[     5.934] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HDA ATI SB Front Headphone'

[     5.934] (**) HDA ATI SB Front Headphone: always reports core events

[     5.934] (**) evdev: HDA ATI SB Front Headphone: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[     5.934] (--) evdev: HDA ATI SB Front Headphone: Vendor 0 Product 0

[     5.934] (WW) evdev: HDA ATI SB Front Headphone: Don't know how to use device

[     5.950] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "HDA ATI SB Front Headphone"

[     5.950] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   281.103] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   281.103] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   281.103] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[   281.103] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   281.602] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0

[   281.605] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

Oben steht was von "(WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled." ??

Ich habe den xorg erst heruntergefahren bevor ich das file gesichert hatte

----------

## Erdie

Wenn ich "evdev" in der make.conf durch "libinput" ersetze, denn möchte portage xorg-server neu bauen. Also ändert sich da schon was. Evtl versteht xorg libinput noch nicht. Aber warum funktioniert es mit dem alten Kernel?

----------

## mike155

Hast Du NUR den Kernel upgedated? Oder auch udev? Es gibt einen Thread in den englischsprachingen Foren, in dem User von Problemen mit Tastatur und Maus berichten nach einem Update von udev. Bist Du vielleicht davon betroffen?

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Hast Du NUR den Kernel upgedated? Oder auch udev? Es gibt einen Thread in den englischsprachingen Foren, in dem User von Problemen mit Tastatur und Maus berichten nach einem Update von udev. Bist Du vielleicht davon betroffen?

 

Ich habe nur dem Kernel upgedated. Ich habe selbstverständlich mehrere Kernel installiert. Wenn ich den neuen boote, geht nix mehr, der alte funzt weiterhin.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich den neuen boote, geht nix mehr, der alte funzt weiterhin.
> 
> 

 

Dann muss es tatsächlich am Kernel liegen. Vermutlich stimmt etwas in den Abschnitten "Input Devices" oder "HID Devices" nicht. Bitte poste Deine Kernel 4.14 Config über wgetpaste.

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn ich den neuen boote, geht nix mehr, der alte funzt weiterhin.
> 
>  
> 
> Dann muss es tatsächlich am Kernel liegen. Vermutlich stimmt etwas in den Abschnitten "Input Devices" oder "HID Devices" nicht. Bitte poste Deine Kernel 4.14 Config über wgetpaste.

 

Voila:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/mHU9SlIBdoLBQEkniQD4/

Grüße und eine frohes neues ..

Erdie

----------

## mike155

In der Kernel .config sehe ich nichts, was verkehrt ist oder fehlen würde....

Bitte poste die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf (oder die Dateien in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d)

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn ich den neuen boote, geht nix mehr, der alte funzt weiterhin.
> 
>  
> 
> Dann muss es tatsächlich am Kernel liegen. Vermutlich stimmt etwas in den Abschnitten "Input Devices" oder "HID Devices" nicht. Bitte poste Deine Kernel 4.14 Config über wgetpaste.

 

Kann nicht der kernel sein, weil dann würde die devices überhaupt nicht erkannt werden.

Und dagegen spricht die ausgabe von "libinput list-devices" die Erdie gepostet hat.

----------

## firefly

@Erdie: Welche udev/systemd version hast du installiert? Nicht das bei dir das problem auftritt mit udev 240

----------

## Erdie

Mein System läuft ohne systemd!

```

eix -I udev

[I] dev-libs/libgudev

     Verfügbare Versionen:   232(0/0)^t {introspection static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 232(0/0)^t(05:54:28 21.06.2018)(introspection -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32")

     Startseite:             https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/libgudev

     Beschreibung:           GObject bindings for libudev

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Verfügbare Versionen:   236-r1^t 238^t 239^t ~240-r1^t **9999^t {acl +kmod selinux ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installierte Versionen: 239^t(12:55:02 15.12.2018)(acl kmod -selinux ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Startseite:             https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

     Beschreibung:           Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

[I] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

     Verfügbare Versionen:   27^t ~30^t ~31^t 32^t **9999^t

     Installierte Versionen: 32^t(23:30:26 20.06.2018)

     Startseite:             https://www.gentoo.org

     Beschreibung:           udev startup scripts for openrc

[I] virtual/libgudev

     Verfügbare Versionen:   215-r3(0/0) 230(0/0) 232(0/0) {introspection static-libs systemd ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 232(0/0)(23:35:58 20.06.2018)(introspection -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32")

     Beschreibung:           Virtual for libgudev providers

[I] virtual/libudev

     Verfügbare Versionen:   215-r1(0/1) 232(0/1) {static-libs systemd ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 232(0/1)(23:27:48 20.06.2018)(-static-libs -systemd ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32")

     Beschreibung:           Virtual for libudev providers

[I] virtual/udev

     Verfügbare Versionen:   215 217 {systemd}

     Installierte Versionen: 217(23:30:07 20.06.2018)(-systemd)

     Beschreibung:           Virtual to select between different udev daemon providers

```

----------

## Erdie

Mal grundsätzliches: Wenn ich "INPUT_DEVICES" auf "libinput" ändere, will portage xorg-server (Korrektur: xorg-drivers) neu bauen, das bedeutet doch, dass momtan libinput mit xorg (vermutlich) noch nicht funktioniert. Sollte ich das  mal versuchen? Es besteht allerdings die Gefahr, sich komplett auszusperren aber mittels remote ssh könnte ich das dann weider rückgängig machen.

----------

## Max Steel

Ja kannst du ruhig probieren. Unddie Gefahr dich auszusperren besteht nur solange die Magic-SYSRQ Tasten deaktiviert sind.

Wenn nicht kannst du mit ALT+Druck+R dem X die Kontrolle über die Eingabetasten entreißen und kannst damit auf die Shell wechseln.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Die Magic-SYSRQ Tasten sind aktviert, sie funktionieren allerdings nicht mehr wenn ich den neuen kernel starte. Mit dem alten kernel kann ich mit ALT-Druck - k den Xserver killen. Läuft der neue Kernel, kann ich nicht den Numlock ausschalten und die Magic Keys funktionieren auch nicht (auch nicht mit ALT-Druck + K).

Ich habe jetzt auf "libinput" gewechselt und xorg-drivers neu emerged (sorry, es war nicht xorg-server, hatte mich verguckt). Nach dieser Änderung ist alles genauso wie vorher. Alter Kernel funzt, neuer funzt nicht. Also irgendwas ist mit dem Kernel faul.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das bauen von xorg-drivers praktisch gar nichts tut. Es wird nichts kompiliert. Wie soll man das verstehen? Kann das mit den proprietären Nvidia Treibern zu tun haben? Viellicht muß ich die ja auch noch neu mergen mit der "libinput" Option?

----------

## mike155

Du könntest in Deinem 4.14 Kernel HOTPLUG sowie CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER und CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH deaktivieren und schauen, ob es dann besser läuft.

Die Meldungen

```
[     5.248] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[     5.248] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[     5.248] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
```

sind ja schon merkwürdig. Habe ich noch nie vorher gesehen.

Außerdem poste bitte mal /etc/X11/xorg.conf bzw. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*Last edited by mike155 on Wed Jan 02, 2019 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

xorg-drivers ist auch ein Meta-Ebuild um die INPUT_DEVICES und VIDEO_CARDS aus dem xorg-server Ebuild rauszuschneiden. Dieser muss nicht selbst für jeden Treiber neu gebaut werden und die diversen Drivers sind (odR) modular genug.

Du müsstest jetzt, wenn nicht schon vorhanden gewesen, x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput merged haben.

(plasma-desktop möchte libinput auch gemerged haben falls das mouse-USEflag gesetzt ist wie ich gerade sehe.)

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Du könntest in Deinem 4.14 Kernel HOTPLUG sowie CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER und CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH deaktivieren und schauen, ob es dann besser läuft.
> 
> Die Meldungen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

(Diese Meldungen liefert der alte Kernel auch)

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "mouse-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

#    Identifier     "Monitor0"

#    VendorName     "Unknown"

#    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

#    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

#    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

#    Option         "DPMS"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GT 430"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

#    Option         "TwinView" "1"

#    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0, CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20opengl.conf

```

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

```

----------

## Erdie

Evtl "Driver" auf libinput ändern?

----------

## mike155

Entferne die beiden InputDevice Einträge aus ServerLayout.

Entferne alle Sections, bei denen Input im Namen vorkommt.

Was passiert dann beim alten Kernel und beim neuen Kernel?

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt die xorg.conf soweit geschrumpft, siehe unten. Wenn ich inputclass komplett entferne, habe ich kein Layout mehr. Aber den evdev Trieiber konnte ich entfernen. Serverlayout ist nötig, sonst startet X nicht mehr. Die logdatei habe ich dazu.

Mit dieser Konfiguration ist alles so wie zuvor: Der alte Kernel funzt, der neue leider nicht.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 650"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Erdie

Bin am überlegen den Kernel nochmal komplett neu zu konfigurieren und zu bauen ohne oldconfig einfach das alte file übernehmen und dann schauen, was geht.

----------

## mike155

Deine xorg.conf sieht jetzt schon besser aus. Mach noch einen Test und entferne die gesamte Section "Module". Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das etwas ändert, aber um sicherzugehen...

Ansonsten, wie schon oben beschrieben, ändere für einen Test an Deinem Kernel folgendes: entferne HOTPLUG (soweit möglich) und deaktiviere CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER und CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH.

Bitte poste auch mal die Ausgabe von: 

```
dmesg | grep "Kernel command line" 
```

----------

## mike155

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob Du vielleicht doch unter dem udev-Problem leidest. Zuerst wurde berichtet, dass das Problem nur unter udev-240 auftritt. Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch Berichte, dass (zumindest in bestimmtem Konstellationen) auch udev-239 betroffen ist. Teste doch mal ob die Probleme verschwinden, wenn Du auf eudev wechselst.

----------

## Erdie

HOTPLUG gibt es an vielen Stellen, da weiß ich nicht was ich entfernen soll aber die Fehlermeldungen treten, wie gesagt, auch beim alten Kern auf. Ich habe jetzt die beiden UEVENT_HELPER Parameter deactiviert und baue den Kernel.

Section Module ist entfernt und macht keinen Unterschied, wie vorhergesagt.

Wenn der Kern fertig ist werde  ich ihn booten und erneut testen. (ich erwarte keinen Unterschied aber wer weiß?)

Für den alten Kern gilt:

```

dmesg | grep "Kernel command line"

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

```

Für den neuen kann ich es nicht direkt sagen aber bestimmt das gleiche. Ich kann das dann via ssh testen aber wenn die Zeile anders wäre, würde er IMHO nicht mehr starten.

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob Du vielleicht doch unter dem udev-Problem leidest. Zuerst wurde berichtet, dass das Problem nur unter udev-240 auftritt. Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch Berichte, dass (zumindest in bestimmtem Konstellationen) auch udev-239 betroffen ist. Teste doch mal ob die Probleme verschwinden, wenn Du auf eudev wechselst.

 

Ja, mach ich anschließend. Bin allerdings ne Weile weg heute abend  :Wink:  So in einer Stunde etwa.

----------

## Erdie

Der neu gebaute Kernel hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Inwieweit ist die eudev Migration riskant? Ich wollte jetzt nicht so gern mein Backup testen müssen.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Inwieweit ist die eudev Migration riskant? 

 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war die Migration zu eudev einfach und problemlos. Hier gibt es eine kurze Anleitung, im Abschnitt 'Migrating from udev to eudev'. Es ist nur eine Anweisung.

----------

## firefly

Ich glaube das die eudev migration eher nichts bringen wird.

Eher sollten wir an der Xorg konfiguration arbeiten. Die enthält einiges an nicht mehr benötigte Elemente.

Und die xorg.conf ist mehr oder weniger auch obsolete, da zum einen der X-Sever vieles schon automatisch richtig erkennt.

Nur für "spezial/sonder" Konfigurationen (z.b. default keyboard layout oder properitäre Treiber) ist eine konfig datei notwendig.

Wobei solche Elemente nicht mehr unbedingt in einer xorg.conf stehen müssen.

Seit einigen Versionen kann der X-Server konfigurationen aus dem Verzeichnis /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d laden.

Bei meinem system habe ich keine xorg.conf mehr sondern nur noch eine konfigurationsdatei im xorg.conf.d Verzeichnis für das default keyboard layout.

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/01-keyboard.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>     Identifier "keyboard-all"
> 
>     Driver "evdev"
> ...

 

Mehr benötige ich nicht, da ich den opensource gpu treiber für AMD karten verwende, welche vom X-Server automatisch verwendet wird.

Für den properitären NVIDIA treiber wird eine zusätzliche datei in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d benötigt (laut https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers#The_X_server)

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>    Identifier  "nvidia"
> 
>    Driver      "nvidia"
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde meine xorg.conf so umbauen, wie es firefly beschreibt, testen und mich dannach wieder melden.

----------

## Max Steel

Meine Konfiguration ist ähnlich zu fireflys, mit dem Unterschied dass ich die explizite Angabe eines Drivers weg lasse und dass Xorg selbst regeln lass. Er lädt libinput für die Eingabedevices. (Tastatur, Mouse). Bin bislang gut gefahren.

----------

## firefly

Die angabe des treibers ist bei mir noch existent da durch die Umstellung auf evdev wo der alte keyboard x11 treiber noch installiert war.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_USB_PCI is not set
> ```
> ...

  ist vermutlich das was dir in der neuen  Linux-4.14 Konfiguration fehlt.

Die Option gibt es erst ab >=linux-4.12

und wird beim make oldconfig gern mal übersehen.

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

vielleicht noch ein Hinweis:  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev   x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput sollten nicht zur gleichen Zeit installiert sein! Und  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ muss ggf. angepasst werden.

Grüße

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_USB_PCI is not set
> ```
> ...

 

Das war die Lösung! DANKE !!!

Und allen anderen danke ich auch, die mit dabei waren.

Grüße

Erdie

P.S. ich werde die xorg.conf on aufräumen, bin grad etwas faul und busy ..  :Wink: 

----------

